# Accutane



## sizar

Hi guys just wondering has anyone used ACCUTANE to treat acne while being on cycle ..

How long did you use it for ?

what sides did you get from it ?

is it worth it ?

How long you run the med for to clear up bloody acne ?

Thanks


----------



## sizar

anyone ?


----------



## KRS

I used it AFTER a cycle for about 5 weeks at 20mg per day.

It works very well, I tried benzyl peroxide first with no luck.

After using it for 5 weeks I had some bloods done and my LDL was very high so I stopped. I'm still battling the last few spots on my shoulders with Anti Bs, face and back are completely clear.

I had dry eyes, lips and skin from it, which caused a few stretch marks around my armpit.

IMO it's not something you should use while on cycle because of the cholesterol issues. Have a crack with Lymecycline if you are still cycling or wait till you come off and try Accutane.


----------



## sizar

KRS said:


> I used it AFTER a cycle for about 5 weeks at 20mg per day.
> 
> It works very well, I tried benzyl peroxide first with no luck.
> 
> After using it for 5 weeks I had some bloods done and my LDL was very high so I stopped. I'm still battling the last few spots on my shoulders with Anti Bs, face and back are completely clear.
> 
> I had dry eyes, lips and skin from it, which caused a few stretch marks around my armpit.
> 
> IMO it's not something you should use while on cycle because of the cholesterol issues. Have a crack with Lymecycline if you are still cycling or wait till you come off and try Accutane.


thats exactly my fear .. gear + accutane it's not a good combination.. lymecycline is antibiotic right ? i think i can get that from united pharmacies i'm not sure .. my doctor is useless that's why i dont bother with him ..


----------



## KRS

I bought Doxycycline from united pharmacies http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=97&cat=0&page=1

Then later was prescribed lymecycline by my Doc. On the box it says 408mg of lymecycline is equivalent to 300mg of Doxy.

Doc told me to take one a day, it is working but ****ing slow!


----------



## sizar

doctors don't give you it unless your body is full of holes and fuked .. it raises your bad cheles and lowers your good one basically siting heart attack that's what i am scared off


----------



## sizar

well most people reported it .. i would give it a bash and risk just i'm not planing on coming off the gear anytime soon .. to be honest face is pretty clear i use the proxy gel ting it works just back has few.. i get it naturally without any gear.. but sunbed does help big time i have tried it before i might start going few times a week see what i get off it.


----------



## -Jack-

I think i may be starting a course in a few weeks, but my acne is not from steroids i will keep you posted. Takes ages to get it though.


----------



## sizar

-Jack- said:


> I think i may be starting a course in a few weeks, but my acne is not from steroids i will keep you posted. Takes ages to get it though.


mate i been getting spots since i was i'm 23 still it hasn't stopped .. it's a pain in the ass. now i'm on gear just flares up even more but i don't care just TRAIN AND GET BIG lol


----------



## leonface

there's another thread called roaccutane experiences i think with loads of peoples opinions on it for a good read on it


----------



## sizar

leonface said:


> there's another thread called roaccutane experiences i think with loads of peoples opinions on it for a good read on it


God bless i'll search for it .. if you find it post the link please ..

thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## -Jack-

sizar said:


> mate i been getting spots since i was i'm 23 still it hasn't stopped .. it's a pain in the ass. now i'm on gear just flares up even more but i don't care just TRAIN AND GET BIG lol


tbh, spots are prolly the main reson i haven't considered gear.


----------



## sizar

mate think about it . you get it naturally you might as well use gear and have spots .. rather than have them as a natty.. but thats the way i think about it .. i wouldn't let few spots get in the way ..


----------



## Testoholic

sizar said:


> Hi guys just wondering has anyone used ACCUTANE to treat acne while being on cycle .. yep me
> 
> How long did you use it for ?
> 
> total course lasted 9 months
> 
> what sides did you get from it ?
> 
> sides were at times quite unpleasant, nose bleeds, dry very sore lips, flaky skin.
> 
> is it worth it ?
> 
> hell yes!!! i had the worst acne my dermotologist had seen, now my skin is perfect and 100% spot free, even use heavy doses test, mast ect and no spots, its great :thumb:
> 
> How long you run the med for to clear up bloody acne ?
> 
> answered above
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mrbez

I'm on it now mate.

Never used it for my first 2 courses, spots went nuts, especially with PCT.

Taking it now, no spots hardly at all - Will always run it if I do courses from now on.

PM me.


----------



## SK-XO

sizar said:


> doctors don't give you it unless your body is full of holes and fuked .. it raises your bad cheles and lowers your good one basically siting heart attack that's what i am scared off


I agree with this, doctors are a fkn joke, they don't give a sh1t until your really treading in deep waters. Feed you all these bull$hit acne tablets like oxytets etc, and it gets worse and worse.

Anyway im trying to get accutane atm thru doctor. Put it this way no way will they give you it if your blood tests show anything to be off, this includes liver, lipids, enzymes, chloestrol etc.... Anything slightly raised they won't, because I did because of operation and they won't give me it atm so im still waiting for everything to go to 100%. Not suggesting you have raised levels, just generally on a cycle your cholestrol and lipids raise a bit am I right? If your sourcing it yourself fair play, but if your gonna do that at least get your blood done regularly so you can stay on top of things.


----------



## SK-XO

mrbez said:


> I'm on it now mate.
> 
> Never used it for my first 2 courses, spots went nuts, especially with PCT.
> 
> Taking it now, no spots hardly at all - Will always run it if I do courses from now on.
> 
> PM me.


Tell me... Accutane supposably stops you getting another spot EVER again in your life, as testaholic says. So why if you come off a course and clear skin etc, if you went on another cycle would it start the acne again? im genuinly interested..... has this occured for you?


----------



## mrbez

Well this is what I am led to believe mate, and as this is the first time using it, I guess I would have to tell you next time.

My mate uses Accutane on all of his courses, only 20mg every 4 days, just to keep any from coming at all, but perhaps he doesn't even have to take them.


----------



## SK-XO

mrbez said:


> Well this is what I am led to believe mate, and as this is the first time using it, I guess I would have to tell you next time.
> 
> My mate uses Accutane on all of his courses, only 20mg every 4 days, just to keep any from coming at all, but perhaps he doesn't even have to take them.


Hmm, well next time you do make note to make a post or even a log of it on here, think most would be interested to see. Everyones different I suppose?

Thats a good idea but not really sure how heavy that would be on the liver, but im no expert so wouldn't know.


----------



## Testoholic

SK-XO said:


> Tell me... Accutane supposably stops you getting another spot EVER again in your life, as testaholic says. So why if you come off a course and clear skin etc, if you went on another cycle would it start the acne again? im genuinly interested..... has this occured for you?


yep 100% true, im reluctant to say its a miracle drug because every tom, dick and harry may be inclined to try and jump on a course of it, but it is very effective at what it does...

i dont know why people run low doses alongside theyre course, not something id wanna do, id just do the one full course and be done with it...


----------



## The Oak 2009

SK-XO said:


> Tell me... Accutane supposably stops you getting another spot EVER again in your life, as testaholic says. So why if you come off a course and clear skin etc, if you went on another cycle would it start the acne again? im genuinly interested..... has this occured for you?


Its generally about 50/50 whether you're acne will return after a course of accutane. Mine did start to come back about 8 months after my course (however, at the time I was under stress etc.....so could have helped contribute to it). Did a second course of it and have never had any real probs since.

Although I would say it's not necessarily worth taking if your acne is pretty mild, only really worth it if your in the moderate to severe category.


----------



## sizar

horried **** have you used it ?


----------



## Andy Dee

Ignore everything ive said, just realised something.


----------



## leonface

SK-XO said:


> I agree with this, doctors are a fkn joke, they don't give a sh1t until your really treading in deep waters. Feed you all these bull$hit acne tablets like oxytets etc, and it gets worse and worse.
> 
> Anyway im trying to get accutane atm thru doctor. Put it this way no way will they give you it if your blood tests show anything to be off, this includes liver, lipids, enzymes, chloestrol etc.... Anything slightly raised they won't, because I did because of operation and they won't give me it atm so im still waiting for everything to go to 100%. Not suggesting you have raised levels, just generally on a cycle your cholestrol and lipids raise a bit am I right? If your sourcing it yourself fair play, but if your gonna do that at least get your blood done regularly so you can stay on top of things.


When I got it, I got a referral from my GP to see a consultant dermatologist, but my spots weren't really that bad at all in comparison to other, just mainly on my back, my brother for example had terrible acne that was scarring his face, he did 4 months of roaccutane and he has perfect skin now, the scarring has even gone as well.

When I went to see the consultant, my skin was actually relatively pretty good, but I told him about how it can get worse at times, and about how it was affecting me socially/psychologically (which is true, it fcked with my self confidence and mood) and he was hardly thorough at all, I suggested I tried a low dose and he said, "Well it might work, you'll still get the sides, it's up to you" and he was very easy going with it, something I think he was wrong to be, considering the possible side effects the drug can give but that was the case.

I was supposed to run it for 2 months at 45mg ed, but ended up stopping after 3 weeks due to my lips becoming so cracked and dried they became infected, I went to my GP and he said to stop them until my lips cleared up, I was signed off work, prescribed antibiotics for it, and when my lips did clear up, I realised how much the Roaccutane had been affecting my mood/personality in such a short time, I had become really different - moodier, irritable, depressed, quiet - all things that I am normally not at all.

I decided to not restart the accutane, the negatives far out weighed the positives for me, my bro told me that it was worth it in the end for him, but as I said my acne was not half as bad as his. Since stopping the roaccutane I have had 1 new small spot in 2 and a half weeks, something very rare for me, my back is completely smooth, as if I'd never had spots there at all, my mood has gone back to normal and I feel great.

Any questions, ask away


----------



## sizar

leonface said:


> When I got it, I got a referral from my GP to see a consultant dermatologist, but my spots weren't really that bad at all in comparison to other, just mainly on my back, my brother for example had terrible acne that was scarring his face, he did 4 months of roaccutane and he has perfect skin now, the scarring has even gone as well.
> 
> When I went to see the consultant, my skin was actually relatively pretty good, but I told him about how it can get worse at times, and about how it was affecting me socially/psychologically (which is true, it fcked with my self confidence and mood) and he was hardly thorough at all, I suggested I tried a low dose and he said, "Well it might work, you'll still get the sides, it's up to you" and he was very easy going with it, something I think he was wrong to be, considering the possible side effects the drug can give but that was the case.
> 
> I was supposed to run it for 2 months at 45mg ed, but ended up stopping after 3 weeks due to my lips becoming so cracked and dried they became infected, I went to my GP and he said to stop them until my lips cleared up, I was signed off work, prescribed antibiotics for it, and when my lips did clear up, I realised how much the Roaccutane had been affecting my mood/personality in such a short time, I had become really different - moodier, irritable, depressed, quiet - all things that I am normally not at all.
> 
> I decided to not restart the accutane, the negatives far out weighed the positives for me, my bro told me that it was worth it in the end for him, but as I said my acne was not half as bad as his. Since stopping the roaccutane I have had 1 new small spot in 2 and a half weeks, something very rare for me, my back is completely smooth, as if I'd never had spots there at all, my mood has gone back to normal and I feel great.
> 
> Any questions, ask away


I am going to start with 20mg a day .. see how i get on .. i'll up this and keep you guys posted


----------



## Dig

Dematologist told me length of time is more important than dose, eg lower dose for longer should be more beneficial in theory.

All my lipid values stayed in range last time i ran it (60mg first 3 weeks and then reduced to 40mg for around 9 weeks iirc), this also coincided with a test/tren cycle, so i was a little surprised as it can def have a big negative effect on lipids.

As Leon said it can also effect mood. IIRC there was a case for banning it at one point due to the incidence of suicide and deppression whilst using it?? I know these are potential side effects but also rare ones (extremely rare in the case of suicide).

I am due to be prescribed some more on 10th May, had blood tests about 6 weeks ago, whether all my lipid values will come back in range i am unsure, so may not be given the prescription.


----------



## gib

sizar said:


> doctors don't give you it unless your body is full of holes and fuked .. it raises your bad cheles and lowers your good one basically siting heart attack that's what i am scared off


Doc's can't prescribe you accutane, they can only refer you to a dermatologist and its up to them I think.

Im on Accutane at the minute. Started 3 weeks ago @ 40mg.. I dont have serious acne just persitent.. Have tried doxy, limecycline, retin-a, differin, roll on's, creams, pills etc etc... u name it ive probably used it over the last 12/13 yrs. Im 26 and only now is it finally going!

Main side effect I would say is dry lips, Ive tried vaseline and half of the stuff boots sell for dry lips and there still like a permanent scab!! need to apply moisturiser on them every couple of hours and to my face a couple of times a day. Putting e45 cream on before sleep helps with the face though.

Acne got a little worse before it started clearing but I can tell its a lot better after just 3 weeks, skin feels less oily. I had to get a blood test before I started and i need one after 2 month treatment then after 4 month when the course finishes. I wouldnt say its a drug you want to be taking regularly with every cycle IMO.


----------



## gib

leonface said:


> When I got it, I got a referral from my GP to see a consultant dermatologist, but my spots weren't really that bad at all in comparison to other, just mainly on my back, my brother for example had terrible acne that was scarring his face, he did 4 months of roaccutane and he has perfect skin now, the scarring has even gone as well.
> 
> When I went to see the consultant, my skin was actually relatively pretty good, but I told him about how it can get worse at times, and about how it was affecting me socially/psychologically (which is true, it fcked with my self confidence and mood) and he was hardly thorough at all, I suggested I tried a low dose and he said, "Well it might work, you'll still get the sides, it's up to you" and he was very easy going with it, something I think he was wrong to be, considering the possible side effects the drug can give but that was the case.
> 
> I was supposed to run it for 2 months at 45mg ed, but ended up stopping after 3 weeks due to my lips becoming so cracked and dried they became infected, I went to my GP and he said to stop them until my lips cleared up, I was signed off work, prescribed antibiotics for it, and when my lips did clear up, I realised how much the Roaccutane had been affecting my mood/personality in such a short time, I had become really different - moodier, irritable, depressed, quiet - all things that I am normally not at all.
> 
> I decided to not restart the accutane, the negatives far out weighed the positives for me, my bro told me that it was worth it in the end for him, but as I said my acne was not half as bad as his. Since stopping the roaccutane I have had 1 new small spot in 2 and a half weeks, something very rare for me, my back is completely smooth, as if I'd never had spots there at all, my mood has gone back to normal and I feel great.
> 
> Any questions, ask away


I think the lips cracking/drying is the most common side effect, derm told me to make sure im constantly putting vaseline on them but they still dry out.

My mood is a lot better though, probs cause i realised im finally getting it sorted after so many years :thumbup1:

All the crap the docs can prescribe just dont work for me.


----------



## Keen

Just bought 5 weeks worth of 20mg accutane.

I've had it bad for the last couple years.

Havent even touched gear.

Think that'll be enough to shift it?

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dig

Keen said:


> Just bought 5 weeks worth of 20mg accutane.
> 
> I've had it bad for the last couple years.
> 
> Havent even touched gear.
> 
> Think that'll be enough to shift it?
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Seriously doubt that will be enough tbh. Get to doc and push for a refferal to dermatologist, save money buying them and get the problem sorted properly.

I have been prescribed some more today after all bloods came back in range, starting on 40mg which is being bumped up to 80mg ed 2nd week. Will probably get reduced after a couple of months but ive been told the course will run for 4 months.

Cant wait to get rid of these [email protected] spots again:beer:


----------



## gib

Keen said:


> Just bought 5 weeks worth of 20mg accutane.
> 
> I've had it bad for the last couple years.
> 
> Havent even touched gear.
> 
> Think that'll be enough to shift it?
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Think you will need more to be honest. 4/5 month courses seem to be the norm and 20mg is a low dose especially if youv'e had it bad.

Im not sure how they work the dosage out, some people say its the severity of your acne, some say its how much you weigh... My derm has said try 40mg for a couple month and see how it goes but it will be increase if its not working. Seems to be clearing up fine so far though and skin looks a lot better (even though its constantly dry)


----------



## gib

T-Rain they take a blood test, takes a couple of days for the results to come back then the derm will give you a perscription for your Accutane.

I think they test for level of fat in your blood as it can increase when taking accutane. This might help from another website........

"TESTING

So what to expect when you're on Accutane? First of all, you are put through a blood screen to make sure you're healthy enough to take the medication. Blood tests which check the liver, kidneys, (complete metabolic panel with SGOT, SGPT and T. Bili) along with blood count (CBC with Platelets and Differential), blood fats (Triglycerides), and if you're a woman, a blood pregnancy test called a Serum Quantitiative Beta HCG (this is much more accurate than a urine test early on in a pregnancy) are all performed. In addition to being educated about all of the various potential side effects, again if you're a woman, you take a few quizzes which basically tell you in 20 different ways that you can't get pregnant while on the medication. You are also asked to enroll in a study performed by Boston University. They call you typically once during the therapy and make sure you understand you're not to get pregnant. They are the agency which keeps track of the pregnancies arising despite our best efforts at education. They send you $10.00 for your participation."


----------



## sizar

thanks GIB very helpful ..

Update i got my accutane through .. Started on sunday at 20mg to see how i get on so far no sides apart from couple of nose bleed nothing serious just few drips which i get usualy in the hayfever season which is at this time of the year but not sure if it's because of the accutane.

i got an appointment with the doc on Tuesday morning so he can send me to get some bloods done.. i am just bricking it just worried about my cholesterol


----------



## sizar

T-Rain said:


> Sizar did you need to get bloods to be given the accutane & if so what did they test?
> 
> Oviously as a gear user blood tests for such things ca. Be worrying for elevated levels of most things tbh...


i am self medicating. not through doctors so i'll be getting blood done soon .. next week ..


----------



## Dig

T-Rain said:


> Sizar did you need to get bloods to be given the accutane & if so *what did they test?*
> 
> Oviously as a gear user blood tests for such things ca. Be worrying for elevated levels of most things tbh...


See Gibs post above. You will have full blood panel done.


----------



## Dig

sizar said:


> thanks GIB very helpful ..
> 
> Update i got my accutane through .. Started on sunday at 20mg to see how i get on so far no sides apart from couple of nose bleed nothing serious just few drips which i get usualy in the hayfever season which is at this time of the year but not sure if it's because of the accutane.
> 
> i got an appointment with the doc on Tuesday morning so he can send me to get some bloods done.. i am just bricking it just worried about my cholesterol


Accutane will dry nose out so can make you more prone to nose bleeds.


----------



## sizar

Yep i have had few already nothing major just few drips .. only start this sunday 20mg every day .


----------



## gib

T-Rain you might aswell go and see. Not sure what there 'limits' are but worse case scenario they say you cant have it and its up to you if you still want to get some through self medicating.

Update : skin is extremely dry now, when i wake up the skin on my face is all flakey and face feels very tight if i open my mouth, using lots of moisturiser a few times a day to sort this out though. Putting moisturiser inside my nose aswell and its stopped the nose bleeds. I make sure ive got vaseline constantly with me aswell and use it about every hr or 2.

face is looking clear now but shoulders, chest, back area still has acne...


----------



## sizar

gib said:


> T-Rain you might aswell go and see. Not sure what there 'limits' are but worse case scenario they say you cant have it and its up to you if you still want to get some through self medicating.
> 
> Update : skin is extremely dry now, when i wake up the skin on my face is all flakey and face feels very tight if i open my mouth, using lots of moisturiser a few times a day to sort this out though. Putting moisturiser inside my nose aswell and its stopped the nose bleeds. I make sure ive got vaseline constantly with me aswell and use it about every hr or 2.
> 
> face is looking clear now but shoulders, chest, back area still has acne...


what dose you taking


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

I thought Roaccutane was withdrawn last year?

I went on it in my late teens. One thing you need to keep in mind is that during your first month you will probably have a major breakout - kind of getting it out your system. My initial breakout was worse than anything I had had before. I had never had a real cyst on my face and I got 3 huge ones that never came to a head - stayed the same for like 3 months and the red marks stayed for best part of a year. Also left with dents/ shallow skin were they were.

I was tired all the time when on it, sleeping all day and depressed. I cant remember the dose but I was on it was 4-5 months. I had clear skin for about half a year then it came back. Im 25 now and still have acne.


----------



## sizar

oh sorry to hear that gerry .. my spots aint that much .. just thought will give it bash to clear what i have got and hopefuly it won't return .. will see what happens .. i am taking minimum dose.


----------



## gib

sizar said:


> what dose you taking


im taking 40mg a day. Back at the derm in a couple of weeks so hopefully this can be upped as i still have acne on chest back. Face is clear now still though


----------



## Keen

I've been on 20mg per day for 3 weeks, still getting fresh spots but not as much as i used too and the stuborn one's have started to really dry up.

Put in an order with unitedpharm for 40mg ED for 6 weeks supply of the stuff but got an email from them telling me the bank had frozen my card, probably due to them being from Hong Kong and the bank trying to prevent fraud. Fcuking bank, I'll give them a telling off tomorrow.


----------



## sizar

Keen said:


> I've been on 20mg per day for 3 weeks, still getting fresh spots but not as much as i used too and the stuborn one's have started to really dry up.
> 
> Put in an order with unitedpharm for 40mg ED for 6 weeks supply of the stuff but got an email from them telling me the bank had frozen my card, probably due to them being from Hong Kong and the bank trying to prevent fraud. Fcuking bank, I'll give them a telling off tomorrow.


i been on 20mg for 3 weeks now .. chest has gone bad only had couple pior taking this. face has cleared up. and they are drying out too. so will contunie see what happens


----------



## fadel

Be good to hear how you get on dude, got a few on my back and starting to annoy me and after learning about acc on here i'm tempted..


----------



## sizar

fadel said:


> Be good to hear how you get on dude, got a few on my back and starting to annoy me and after learning about acc on here i'm tempted..


will keep you updated on here ..


----------



## Keen

sizar said:


> i been on 20mg for 3 weeks now .. chest has gone bad only had couple pior taking this. face has cleared up. and they are drying out too. so will contunie see what happens


Yeah mines got really bad from about day ten for about 5 days then only had one or two since. Think going up to 40ED for 6 weeks should really improve my acne. Thinking about going to the GP for a referal cus the stuffs a bit expensive but not sure if I can be bothered.


----------



## gib

Been back to the derm and had bloods taken again, Everything came back ok (they said) so have another prescription for the next 2 months even though i only have 3 or 4 spots. Guess they want to continue and flush eveything out of my system so to speak.

Im also 5 weeks into test e course 500mg/w... thought this may have had an effect on my blood work results.


----------



## Ash_87

Hi ppl ive had acne for 8-9 years now on and off, but usually have 1 or 2 at any time...and more at other times....i used accutane when i was 17 for around 2 months i believe its kind of hard to remember...cos im 23 now but would it be worth me doing another course? sorry dont mean to hijack this thead


----------



## sizar

to be honest i been on it for nearly 40 days on 20mg .. acne on face pretty much clear up but chest which i never had any.. gone CRAZY flaring up every where .. i don't know what's going on .. i only have 20 tabs left i am thinking of droppig it and not buy anymore ? what you think mate ?


----------



## Keen

sizar said:


> to be honest i been on it for nearly 40 days on 20mg .. acne on face pretty much clear up but chest which i never had any.. gone CRAZY flaring up every where .. i don't know what's going on .. i only have 20 tabs left i am thinking of droppig it and not buy anymore ? what you think mate ?


Last thing you want to do it drop it mate.

Accutane is known for making acne worse before it makes it beter.

I'd keep running it until you've *at least* used up your 20 20mg tabs. Just because the acne's gone doesn't mean it's gone for good. Mine is pretty much gone after only a month but i'm going to run it for another 8 weeks - maybe more. To make sure it's killed off for good.

You might want to look into buying some more if you still have acne on your chest after the 20 tabs are finished.

Up to you mate but that's what i'd do.

Good luck.


----------



## Keen

Ash_87 said:


> Hi ppl ive had acne for 8-9 years now on and off, but usually have 1 or 2 at any time...and more at other times....i used accutane when i was 17 for around 2 months i believe its kind of hard to remember...cos im 23 now but would it be worth me doing another course? sorry dont mean to hijack this thead


8-9 years is a very long time mate.

I'd look into running an 8 week course at 20mg ED or until the acnes gone.

That's just me though.

Might want to run milk thistle along with it.


----------



## sizar

Keen said:


> Last thing you want to do it drop it mate.
> 
> Accutane is known for making acne worse before it makes it beter.
> 
> I'd keep running it until you've *at least* used up your 20 20mg tabs. Just because the acne's gone doesn't mean it's gone for good. Mine is pretty much gone after only a month but i'm going to run it for another 8 weeks - maybe more. To make sure it's killed off for good.
> 
> You might want to look into buying some more if you still have acne on your chest after the 20 tabs are finished.
> 
> Up to you mate but that's what i'd do.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah i just thought if it won't make it better why bother .. but i guess i'll run it for abit longer and i might up the dose too .. or just keep at 20mg ?


----------



## Ash_87

Keen said:


> 8-9 years is a very long time mate.
> 
> I'd look into running an 8 week course at 20mg ED or until the acnes gone.
> 
> That's just me though.
> 
> Might want to run milk thistle along with it.


yeah i was thinking that mate...is 20mg alot? or normal does? im currenly using Tbol and Finasteride so i was going to wait untill ive used to tbol?.. have you used it mate?


----------



## Dig

Why pay a fair bit for it when you can get it on prescription at docs?? If you really need it then a dermatologist will prescribe them. (although can see the point of running them on cycle at low dose if prone to acne i suppose).

I am currently using 80mg as prescribed.

Dose will prob go down a bit next load i get but accutane generally works better when used for a longer period of time, my course will be 4 months.

At the moment skin is dry as fvck as are eyes, nose and lips, a few bad spots are still coming out as well and this is after 7 weeks.


----------



## Keen

sizar said:


> Yeah i just thought if it won't make it better why bother .. but i guess i'll run it for abit longer and i might up the dose too .. or just keep at 20mg ?


Keep it at 20mg for another few weeks, if you're still getting flare-ups and can afford it then up the dose to 40mg ED. Remember some doc's put people on 6 month courses so it's by no means a fast acting drug when it comes to clearing your acne but it sure does work, give it time.


----------



## Keen

Ash_87 said:


> yeah i was thinking that mate...is 20mg alot? or normal does? im currenly using Tbol and Finasteride so i was going to wait untill ive used to tbol?.. have you used it mate?


Yeah on it now bud.

On about my 5th week, self prescribed it but done alot of research before deciding to run it.

Tbol is liver toxic and so is accutane is I wouldn't do it personally. I'd wait till your cycles over. 20mg is a low to medium dose i'd say. But I think lower doses for longer periods of time are beter than higher doses for shorter periods of time from what i've read.


----------



## Keen

sizar said:


> Yeah i just thought if it won't make it better why bother .. but i guess i'll run it for abit longer and i might up the dose too .. or just keep at 20mg ?


If you can handle the dry lips and ashy face then up it to 30/40mg ED.

Wouldn't go over 40mg.

I'm a big believer in low doses for longer are beter than higher doses for shorter peroid of time.

Some people believe that 40mg for 2months is beter than 20mg for 4 months. I believe the later would be beter although 40mg for 4 months would be great but I personally couldn't run 40mg for that long. My lips and inside my nose are sore enough on 20mg.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I been prescribed accutane for nearly 8 years, once you have done a proper 80mg course(based on being 80kg's) you will be free for a good 12months, im still under the derm, and now Im prescribed nebido. so hopefully more stock of accutane


----------



## Keen

topdog said:


> I been prescribed accutane for nearly 8 years, once you have done a proper 80mg course(based on being 80kg's) you will be free for a good 12months, im still under the derm, and now Im prescribed nebido. so hopefully more stock of accutane


8 years? WTF. If accutane hasn't sorted it after 8 years of cycles nothing will.

What do you mean you'll be free for 12 months?


----------



## Ash_87

Keen said:


> Yeah on it now bud.
> 
> On about my 5th week, self prescribed it but done alot of research before deciding to run it.
> 
> Tbol is liver toxic and so is accutane is I wouldn't do it personally. I'd wait till your cycles over. 20mg is a low to medium dose i'd say. But I think lower doses for longer periods of time are beter than higher doses for shorter periods of time from what i've read.


Cool is it working? do you get sides? also can you drink on it?


----------



## Keen

ruaidhri said:


> Fcukin raging. Phoned dermatology department today and it's gonna be another 5 weeks or so before my appointment. Doc referred me almost 5 weeks ago and said I would get my appointment in 6 weeks.
> 
> By this time I'll be back in Aberdeen so I'll have to travel all the way down for a 10 min appointment :cursing:


That's why a self prescribed. :laugh:

Saves allot of hastle.



> Cool is it working? do you get sides? also can you drink on it?


Yeah, all my spots are gone and not getting any more. Sides i've got are sore lips and the inside of my nose is really dry (crusty boggies) :laugh: but apart from that all good. You shouldn't drink on it but I went on the pi55 a couple of weeks ago, must of had about 8 pints - not good! But i'm not getting blood work done so it could actually be harming my liver and I wouldn't know, but I feel totally fine.


----------



## SK-XO

Try fkn augmentin it works a treat to clear up the acne. Most acne pills seem to work by trying to stop the amount of sebum promoted to the face, but acne in itself is bacterial infection so by taking augmentin (form of penicillin) it will clear up the bacterial infection in itself....

I just had a mild flare up which usually gets worse back on the augmentin and boom its clearing up. Takes about 3-4 days to kick in but worth it. You can buy off united pharmacies.


----------



## Keen

SK-XO said:


> Try fkn augmentin it works a treat to clear up the acne. Most acne pills seem to work by trying to stop the amount of sebum promoted to the face, but acne in itself is bacterial infection so by taking augmentin (form of penicillin) it will clear up the bacterial infection in itself....
> 
> I just had a mild flare up which usually gets worse back on the augmentin and boom its clearing up. Takes about 3-4 days to kick in but worth it. You can buy off united pharmacies.


Doubt augmentin will get rid of stubborn acne mate.

Will probs work for people who get flare-ups I guess, but for constant acne which won't go away after trying allsorts, accutanes the thing for the job.


----------



## Dig

SK-XO said:


> Try fkn augmentin it works a treat to clear up the acne. Most acne pills seem to work by trying to stop the amount of sebum promoted to the face, but acne in itself is bacterial infection so by taking augmentin (form of penicillin) it will clear up the bacterial infection in itself....
> 
> I just had a mild flare up which usually gets worse back on the augmentin and boom its clearing up. Takes about 3-4 days to kick in but worth it. You can buy off united pharmacies.


I was on augmentin for a few weeks over xmas for illness and didnt do anything for acne whatsoever.

Strong antibiotic personally i dont like to take them unless really need them.


----------



## sizar

hi guys i been on this crap .. my spots has gotten worse .. i was thinking of giving sun beds a go went few times it dried out my skin but then never bothered again (being lazy) i know it's not recommended to sunbed while using this but it seems to be nothing doing anything anymore it did dry out my skin for lil bit but thats it. i am only taking 20mg tho .. any thoughts please ?


----------



## D8on

Hi mate, your acne will get abit worse before it gets better but just stick with it. I noticed a big change to my skin after a month or so. I wouldnt use sunbeds and would make sure you moisturise alot and also use some lip cream to stop them cracking.


----------



## sizar

no mate i been using it for nearly 2 months it cleared up a lil but now it's more than i ave ever had .. it was mild anyway but i wanted them to go .. now i am thinking of stopping it all together.. useless. what's really going to happen if i use sunbed ? i think it would help ..


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> no mate i been using it for nearly 2 months it cleared up a lil but now it's more than i ave ever had .. it was mild anyway but i wanted them to go .. now i am thinking of stopping it all together.. useless. what's really going to happen if i use sunbed ? i think it would help ..


only reason sunbeds help is the uv light kills bacteria


----------



## dalboy

I was thinking of going on Accutane for mild acne which seems to come and go but was a bit put off about side effects and it getting worse before it got better.

Anyway I have been going on a sunbed (stand up) for about 6 weeks (once a week for 7 mins) and I think its got rid of some of it. Had quite a bit on my back and my Dad says he can notice a difference. I am still getting new spots on the back of my shoulders here and there though...

Also get a nice tan as well


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> only reason sunbeds help is the uv light kills bacteria


yeah but it dried out my skin .. whatever it does as long as it helps that's the point ..


----------



## gib

sizar said:


> hi guys i been on this crap .. my spots has gotten worse .. i was thinking of giving sun beds a go went few times it dried out my skin but then never bothered again (being lazy) i know it's not recommended to sunbed while using this but it seems to be nothing doing anything anymore it did dry out my skin for lil bit but thats it. i am only taking 20mg tho .. any thoughts please ?


I couldnt go on the sunbeds whilst on this stuff. I am dark skinned and usually tan very easily but on this stuff I just burn, haven't tried a sunbed but just being out in the hot weather we had lately burnt my face and neck badly so i wouldnt even risk it. Maybe its different on a lower dosage.

I would bump it up to 40mg. The derm was going to prescribe me 60mg at first but said lets see how it goes with 40 first and bump up later if needed. But im clearing up fine, chest, face and shoulder acne gone, still a couple on back but i think it might be off sweating at work/gym... but ive got a couple around the hairline on the back of my neck, somewhere ive never had acne before. Dont bother me as they are under the hair so not visible. Just think its strange that they have only appeared since taking this stuff. Over 10 yrs of acne and it finally seems to be going, sides arent to bad, nose bleeds, dry lips and skin thats about it


----------



## sizar

gib said:


> I couldnt go on the sunbeds whilst on this stuff. I am dark skinned and usually tan very easily but on this stuff I just burn, haven't tried a sunbed but just being out in the hot weather we had lately burnt my face and neck badly so i wouldnt even risk it. Maybe its different on a lower dosage.
> 
> I would bump it up to 40mg. The derm was going to prescribe me 60mg at first but said lets see how it goes with 40 first and bump up later if needed. But im clearing up fine, chest, face and shoulder acne gone, still a couple on back but i think it might be off sweating at work/gym... but ive got a couple around the hairline on the back of my neck, somewhere ive never had acne before. Dont bother me as they are under the hair so not visible. Just think its strange that they have only appeared since taking this stuff. Over 10 yrs of acne and it finally seems to be going, sides arent to bad, nose bleeds, dry lips and skin thats about it


the thing is i never had spot on chest .. just odd one on back and face .. face seems to be clearing up slowly but chest is battered ****es me off .. my chest was clear  :cursing:


----------



## Keen

That does sound strange sizar. Personally i'd just keep running it, maybe get some pan oxyl cream for the time being.

Gib how long a couse has the derm gave you?


----------



## sizar

i have stopped taking them for about a week now .. just had nuff .. off spots **** it i am going to get them why should i spend all that money. on meds. will see what happens. i been using oxyl cream .. hightest strengh 10 it's not bad but i keep getting new once which ain't helping. .. just have to live with it i guess


----------



## poacher

I started a course of accutane in febuary most of my spots have gone

Dosage 40 up to 60 mg a day

Sides dry lips skin eyes

Large doses of test cyp and tren kicked mine off and i am really badly scarred from it

Im 40 years of age and had acne as a kid then again in my late 20's also due to test never thought it would have flared up again at the age of 40 but i was wrong

As for doing accutane whilst on the gear this is a big no no unless you want an early funeral

As much as i liked taking the gear and amazed at the gains and looks i achieved my complection is much more important many newbies should also take this into consideration. sorry i meant complextion


----------



## Keen

sizar said:


> i have stopped taking them for about a week now .. just had nuff .. off spots **** it i am going to get them why should i spend all that money. on meds. will see what happens. i been using oxyl cream .. hightest strengh 10 it's not bad but i keep getting new once which ain't helping. .. just have to live with it i guess


That's sh1t mate.

There's other med's about for acne that are alot cheaper that may work for you, you never know. I've only ever tried accutane and it's worked great for me. Stange that people act different to meds isn't it.



poacher said:


> As for doing accutane whilst on the gear this is a big no no unless you want an early funeral


Why so?

If it was oral gear I would understand that statement, but with Test I don't see it being a problem. Test still has to be processed by the liver but wouldn't harm the liver anywhere near the extent orals would. Yes test + accutanes not advised but it's not gonna kill you.

I'll probs run 20mg accutane ED when I do my sustanon 600mg E5D after xmas. Hopefully no spots.


----------



## Ironball

Accutane is being took off the market due to some bad side effects and lawsuits costing millions in damages in the States. Be careful of this stuff. its powerful. Gave me facial scarring and still to this day my skin is messed up.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Ironball said:


> Accutane is being took off the market due to some bad side effects and lawsuits costing millions in damages in the States. Be careful of this stuff. its powerful. Gave me facial scarring and still to this day my skin is messed up.


Im scared from the acne/accutane, im know people who are using it prior to competing to thin the skin.


----------



## Keen

topdog said:


> Im scared from the acne/accutane, im know people who are using it prior to competing to thin the skin.


Acne done the scaring not the accutane.

I believe accutane causing depresion is a myth.

Acne will cause low left esteem in people and people with acne on the face may well get bullied so they're at risk of depression due to it effecting there life. I think blaming it on accutane is a way to get money out of the drug companies. It's america after all, they will sue for anything.


----------



## gib

Keen said:


> That does sound strange sizar. Personally i'd just keep running it, maybe get some pan oxyl cream for the time being.
> 
> Gib how long a couse has the derm gave you?


Sorry just seen this.

He's gave me a 4 month course altogether and kept it at 40mg. I have roughly 6 weeks left and im clear now. Got a few light red marks that are fading but i really dont even think i need the next 6 weeks worth of treatment as no active acne. Glad to finally be acne free, after all the crap ive bought over the years this only cost me £14.40 on the NHS!!.

Sizar, i was similar to you, always had facial acne and a couple on my back for about 12 yrs. Went on test @500mg and was fine, added 20mg dbol/day in and i broke out seriously. Spots all over my chest, shoulders and back. This stuff has cleared them completely.


----------



## sizar

Yes mate it is .. in the mean just GET BIG and bang in gear lol


----------



## sizar

ruaidhri said:


> Haha i'll do my best sizar! Would start my cycle of epistane right away but got a few weeks worth of natadrol that I'm trialling to finish first.
> 
> Will I have to be careful with lipid values being on gear and accutane at the same time? Cos I'll be into my cycle by the time my appointment comes round.


i was on it .. and on cycle got blood done everything came back fine. no issue .. i was only on 20mg .. i stopped using as it's too much can't afford it .. will go through NHS sometimes next year for higher dose ..


----------



## sizar

ye mt2 sunbed GRRRR condoms and chicks  .. obviously with TEST in the system


----------



## sizar

ruaidhri said:


> Unlikely I'll be gettin any action any time soon, all I'm doing is revising for uni resits in august an on here lol. Few weeks after resits it's freshers week and I can hunt down all the new freshers :thumb:


i gota do a full report by 10th august i haven't done ill do it minor chicks and training come first need to release the stress before focusing lol


----------



## Kyusho

I was on accutane for about 6 months. It was prescribed under the derm and they put me on 40mg per day, they seemed reluctant to go any higher than that and instead would just increase the duration of treatment. They took my bloods regualrly and it barely made any difference to cholestoral and lipids etc (which were exceptionally good). Side effects were dry skin, dry eyes, dry lips and my eyes became sensitve to the sun. I also turned very brown! lol! It was definately worth using, i don't have any acne now and before I was covered in that ****.


----------



## Kyusho

What dose you running it at? First few weeks you will notice your acne gets a little worse, but don't worry that's the accutane working its magic and pumping the **** out your sebaceous glands and bringing it to the surface. After about 1 month its steady improvements from there on. After two months I had a significant improvement, the derm continued to run it at 40mg for another 4 months to completely get rid of it. Had no problems since, over a year off the stuff.



ruaidhri said:


> Nice one! Can't wait to get on this stuff. How long did it take to start making a big difference? Hopefully not 6 months!?


----------



## SK-XO

ruaidhri said:


> Nice one! Can't wait to get on this stuff. How long did it take to start making a big difference? Hopefully not 6 months!?


The stuff varies for everyone, he possibly had minor side effect, you could have more severe side effect.

how bad is your acne?


----------



## Kyusho

Yer, never heard of anyone having worse side effects than what I described tbh (at 40mg). The severity of the sides I outlined will depend on dose however, I know someone who was on 80mg and had awful problems with dry and chapped skin (bleeding etc). 40Mg is relatively low and manageable in terms of sides, kind of starting dose if you like. Good luck with it mate, it is very effective stuff.


----------

